# Crop tool , custom aspect ratio



## Bernard (Jan 5, 2013)

In develop module/crop tool, do you know how to delete custom aspect ratios that I entered by mistake ?
Win 7 64, LR 4.3 64

Bernard


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think you can....IIRC, Lightroom stores the last x number of custom ratios, so as you create more the older ones will gradually drop off the list.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 5, 2013)

Bernard said:


> In develop module/crop tool, do you know how to delete custom aspect ratios that I entered by mistake ?
> Win 7 64, LR 4.3 64
> Bernard


There is no way to access these directly.  They are stored in the LR catalog which is a SQLlite database. A person with knowledge of databases and the SQL query language can delete the necessary records.  I would for safety only attempt this on a copy of the database.


----------



## Bernard (Jan 6, 2013)

Cletus and Jim, thanks for these infos.
 I thought it was stored like presets, I have some database knowledge (huge DB2 databases), but I am not going to 'play' with the catalog, photography is a serious matter isn't ?
Bernard


----------



## clee01l (Jan 6, 2013)

Bernard said:


> Cletus and Jim, thanks for these infos.
> I thought it was stored like presets, I have some database knowledge (huge DB2 databases), but I am not going to 'play' with the catalog, photography is a serious matter isn't ?
> Bernard


That is why I recommend working with a copy of the catalog file.  The Catalog file is a SQLite database file. With LR not running, you can make a copy of the "lrcat" file. Open this copy using a SQLite Database Manager(I use Navicat Essentials).  You can inspect the tables and make minor changes.  If you then open the copied database file in LR, it will work or not.  If you screw it up, you can fall back to the unaltered database file.


----------



## Bernard (Jan 6, 2013)

OK.
I did not know Navicat Essentials, will have a look.
Bernard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2013)

It's a rolling list of 5, so they'll soon drop off the list even without messing with the database.


----------



## Bernard (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Victoria.
Bernard


----------

